# How far would you travel for a competition?



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2008)

Without including National, World, or other big competitions, how far would you travel to compete? OK, also make the assumption that they have the events you want to compete in.

Myself, I would probably travel 5-6 hours at the most.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 5, 2008)

well there are no comps where i am, but if there were i would say about 4 hours maybe more if it was a somewhat big comp.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 5, 2008)

If it were Worlds, anywhere.

Probably at most three hours by plane.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 5, 2008)

Probably anywhere in Finland, but nowhere abroad.


----------



## Rama (Apr 5, 2008)

More than 8 hours, I don't really care where it is, but I think the only thing that's stopping me is my school.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 5, 2008)

I travelled about 7 hours to our first competition here in Brazil...so...


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm going to Denver next week, and I'm in Pittsburgh. That's about a 6 hour flight. It's going to be so worth it though...


----------



## Bryan (Apr 5, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm going to Denver next week, and I'm in Pittsburgh. That's about a 6 hour flight. It's going to be so worth it though...



I'm curious as to why you're flying to Denver....with all the competitions on the East Coast, it's hard to see why you'd get a flight out there.

I'd probably go about 5 hours or so for a competition. Anything longer, and I would have to take vacation time and do something with the family while I was there.


----------



## Ewks (Apr 5, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Probably anywhere in Finland, but nowhere abroad.



I agree with Johannes except I might travel to Sweden if I really wanted to go to a competition right now.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 5, 2008)

Going to Princeton took me the whole day lol. From 7:15 am -6:00pm I think. So 11 hours?


----------



## joey (Apr 5, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Going to Princeton took me the whole day lol. From 7:15 am -6:00pm I think. So 11 hours?


So you're going to come to one of the UK comps then?


----------



## LarsN (Apr 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind travelling for more than 8 hours, but then hopefully it would be a two day competition. That way you can stay and have fun with other cubers in between competition.


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think I would fly anywhere except if it was a big competition, but I did drive to the MN open from Indiana which take about 9 hours, although I do have friends there. I also went to the US OPen last year in Chicago which took about 2.5 hours, and I hope to go to Cincinnati this year which takes about 4.5 hours


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone in California from either the Bay Area or LA/SD has to travel about 8 hours to get to the other area's comps.

So, I guess I'll take 8 or more. ;p


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 5, 2008)

Anywhere in the east coast(so about 9 hours max)


----------



## Karthik (Apr 5, 2008)

Anywhere in India right now and probably anywhere in the world for big competitions once I graduate


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 5, 2008)

If it was during time off from school like spring break I would definintly travel at least a day or out of state for a competition. But since I have school I would probably only do local or state stuff since all I have is weekends.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 5, 2008)

i wouldn't travel more than an hour lol. I'm surprised at how much time you guys would sacrifice to compete


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2008)

I would go anywhere in New Zealand. If it wasn't in the South Island, I would fly, and because a flight would take no more than an hour, I'm gonna say 5 hour drive to get to the top of the South Island.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2008)

No more than 3-4 hours by car. So, that would be DC, Virginia, and New Jersey competitions.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 6, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Anyone in California from either the Bay Area or LA/SD has to travel about 8 hours to get to the other area's comps.
> 
> So, I guess I'll take 8 or more. ;p



Yeah, I think most people don't realize this when they complain that CA has competitions all the time.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 6, 2008)

if there were a competition in australia (sigh) then id go for about 6 hrs max but my parents would never let me. i think i could just get away with 4 hr drive if i was super good and they were in a good mood but i would really be stretching it. i could definately get there with 2 hrs


----------



## hdskull (Jul 18, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in California from either the Bay Area or LA/SD has to travel about 8 hours to get to the other area's comps.
> ...



Exactly, San Diego is about 500 miles south San Francisco/Berkeley/Stanford. Caltech is 100 miles north of San Diego. I live pretty close to Caltech, so I got lucky, lol, and I'm going to college in San Diego next year, I've got half of California covered . Still find it hard to drive 6 hours to norcal competitions though.


----------



## Rawn (Jul 18, 2008)

2 hours max, but there's no comps in australia anyway.


----------



## Erik (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't care about the traveling, I once traveled 24 hours to the competition. I only care about the costs of the traveling


----------



## Ton (Jul 18, 2008)

By car 8 to 12 hours , else I will fly do not care about the hours as long as I can afford the trip. 

On my list where I like to go to for competion :
Idonesia , Greek, Japan , Finland, Sweden , Australia , Austria


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 18, 2008)

I would travel about 4-5 hours, but my parents won't take me more than an hour away. 

I was about 3 hours from the Captain's Cove so my dad made me pay for gas  (50 bucks).


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd go probably go a while. But, I get free airfare to anywhere in the world, so I'm biased.


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 18, 2008)

i live in FL and went to a caltech tournament in 2004!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I went to the minnesota open, and it was about 12 hours away (from where I live in Canada)


----------



## MistArts (Jul 18, 2008)

I live in Northern VA. I only care about competitons 2 hours away. Like DC, Richmond, some places in Maryland and maybe West Virginia.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 19, 2008)

Meh, anywhere in the North Island of New Zealand.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 19, 2008)

Stockholm-Helsinki is 14 hours by ferry, I have done the trip three times to compeate there... But not this weekend, I had enough of it (the long trips, not the compeating)


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 19, 2008)

i went to the Cincinnati Spring Open this year and it was 5 hours away from where i live, so me and my dad stayed the night....

i think i could go 6 hours in a car, im not sure about plane tho. i havent been on a plane in 9 years..... kinda forgot how it feels to be up in the air.

but i *REALLY* hope to go to the Cincinnati Summer Open this year- if my mom agrees to it....


----------



## SkateTracker (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I haven't been to a competition yet, but I'm planning on going to one in Georgia in October (unless the date has changed again) which is probably about a 5-6 hour drive from where I live (South Florida).

So I'd say 6 hours, maybe more, I don't know. This is going by car though, not plane, so it takes longer. obviously, lol.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 19, 2008)

Erik said:


> I don't care about the traveling, I once traveled 24 hours to the competition. I only care about the costs of the traveling



agreed, traveling is fun especially with friends. i would've gone to MN open but i couldn't afford a hotel or gas at the time.



badmephisto said:


> i wouldn't travel more than an hour lol. I'm surprised at how much time you guys would sacrifice to compete



really? _*really*_?!? you must be really lazy then. it takes 2 hours just to drive across the Kansas City Metro Area(north to south and east to west). just a few weeks ago some friends and i drove down to springfield, MO(4 hours each way) on a whim and stayed the night just to watch our baseball team play. it was one of the most fun things i've ever done. traveling can be quite enjoyable if you plan it right(or don't plan at all, like our springfield trip.)

i dont think of it as "sacrificing" time to go compete, its more like taking a road trip or a mini vacation. even if you are traveling by yourself, you can still meet and hang out with new people while you are there, and thats worth the trip alone. cmon, get out and live a little!


----------



## KConny (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't care at all how long it takes me, only how much it would cost.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 19, 2008)

Anywhere I can get to using public transportation without interfering with work or school. In a practical sense, that's a day's trip by bus, which gives me most of the northeast.

Although I'm not going to put in a huge effort unless I've improved substantially over the times I achieved at the last competition. So it depends somewhat.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm only 14, so it's got to be in the area.


----------



## luckysolve (Oct 17, 2015)

I live in the middle of the country, in Springfield Mo. it seems like most competitions are near the coasts or boarders. I've gone to two competitions before, one in Ohio and one in Kansas. that's several hours driving time for each. If there were more in Missouri i would go to more.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bryan said:


> Without including National, World, or other big competitions, how far would you travel to compete? OK, also make the assumption that they have the events you want to compete in.
> 
> Myself, I would probably travel 5-6 hours at the most.



i would go cross country, my ride wouldn't, so i'm stuck with sub 4 hours :'(


----------



## Aussie (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't normally like posting on threads that started years ago, but it was already bumped, so why not?

My Dad will drive 12 hours max if it has 6x6.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I don't normally like posting on threads that started years ago.



Yeah, me too 
Probably anything in southwestern Ontario (Toronto and Waterloo) or when I go to Taiwan every few years (my mom's parents are there) I go to as many as possible!


----------



## TDM (Oct 17, 2015)

Worlds: Europe
Euros: this half of Europe
UK champs: England/Wales
Other competitions: probably the southern half of Britain


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 17, 2015)

My dad is pretty leanent with these types of things. As long as I have good grades, my dad is happy to drive me ~4-6 hours max for a comp.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 17, 2015)

Max. a 4-5 hour drive, but when there's a cheap flight, I would take it aswell for all over 800 km away (haven't done it yet, maybe next year)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 17, 2015)

I've done 3 but 2 hours max, the only reason why i went to a virginia comp was because i was there for the summer


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice bump. Atlanta was 6 hours away, I think that's probably my max.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 17, 2015)

Like only 30 minutes away for me probably. There are basically only comps in Perth anyway though (in all of WA).


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 17, 2015)

The furthest drive to a comp I've done is 5 hours to Nats.
Probs would go to at least mid-Florida tho.


----------

